# Birmingham meet up sometime soon?



## Estellaa (Feb 12, 2011)

*hint hint* only cause i'm lazy, i know there was one not that long ago? but just thought i'd drop it out there for people to bare in mind.


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm back in Brum on April 24th, but that's quite close to the London meet. However I'm happy to have a meet even if it's a small one.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice and easy for me to get to


----------



## Estellaa (Feb 12, 2011)

mwahhaha, see easy place for some people


----------



## alisonz (Feb 12, 2011)

Only an hour by train for me


----------



## Hazel (Feb 12, 2011)

I would try to come along - it would be good to see everyone again


----------



## gail1 (Feb 12, 2011)

i would be up for this


----------



## ypauly (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm allready here lol


----------



## fruitloaf (Feb 13, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I'm allready here lol



me too! I'd be up for a Birmingham meet.


----------



## cazscot (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to come as I really enjoyed the Birmingham meet last September  but it would all depend on times and finances...


----------



## shiv (Feb 13, 2011)

Ih April is a bit soon we could always go for another Septemberish meet? 

I'm going to organise one for Brighton in July as that went down such a hit.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 14, 2011)

shiv said:


> Ih April is a bit soon we could always go for another Septemberish meet?
> 
> I'm going to organise one for Brighton in July as that went down such a hit.



Can i just remind people we have the Glasgow meet Saturday June 11th, so maybe a July meet in Brighton may be a bit close


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 14, 2011)

shiv said:


> Ih April is a bit soon we could always go for another Septemberish meet?
> 
> I'm going to organise one for Brighton in July as that went down such a hit.



I'm well up for a brighton one again, please can we have a lovely hot day like last time though please?


----------



## shiv (Feb 15, 2011)

We'll do end of July then. July is perfect Brighton weather and it was a brilliant day enjoyed by all last year. Not everyone will be able to make it to both - I forsee a bit of a north/south divide as per usual travel costs etc - so it shouldn't cause anyone toooooo many issues having them a few weeks apart


----------



## cazscot (Feb 15, 2011)

Cant make end of July as I will be out of the country on holiday .  Hope you all have a great time .  

Dont think I would be able to come to any meets in August/September either as August is exam resit time and uni starts back in September.  So it looks as if it will only be the Glasgow meet in June for me.


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 27, 2011)

I could do a Birmingham meet as long as I can find someone to come along with me, Paul will come if he's not working.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 27, 2011)

Do we have a date for Birmingham yet?


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 1, 2011)

not that i know of :/


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2011)

How about making it in Sept - at the same place as last year

That would mean

April - London
June - Glasgow
July - Brighton
Sept - Birminham?

If a date can be decided upon - people can start looking for cheap rail fares


----------



## shiv (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds good Hazel! 

By the time they're all over, it'll practically be World Diabetes Day again


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 1, 2011)

Hazel said:


> How about making it in Sept - at the same place as last year
> 
> That would mean
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me   Will ask Paul whether there's any Saturday he can't get off and see if that takes us anywhere.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

shiv said:


> Sounds good Hazel!
> 
> By the time they're all over, it'll practically be World Diabetes Day again



...and the Forum's 3rd birthday!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2011)

How about Manchester or York for the 3rd birthday in November?


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 1, 2011)

where'd you all go last time in brum?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2011)

Penny blacks bar - on thr canal

for more details check out EVENTS and scroll thru to the event last year


----------



## shiv (Mar 1, 2011)

Pennyblacks, behind the Mailbox


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

Hazel said:


> How about Manchester or York for the 3rd birthday in November?



I'd love to go to York. Shame World Diabetes Day/Forum Birthday is in November and not the summer!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hazel said:


> How about making it in Sept - at the same place as last year
> 
> That would mean
> 
> ...



cant do London, Glasgow im doing coming hell or high water, never been to Brighton would like to do this as for Birmingham that would mean a over niter for me am not sure due to wot happen last time i went there but would like to, just will not be able to stay in same hotel as then
since joining this site im turning into wot my aunt would call a gad about lol


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 2, 2011)

gail1 said:


> since joining this site im turning into wot my aunt would call a gad about lol



Oh Gail, that made me laugh - a gad about!!  Love it. 

Any Saturday in September should be ok for me, once it's fixed Paul can make sure he gets that day off.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hazel said:


> How about Manchester or York for the 3rd birthday in November?



Manchester ot York would be great for me.

Would be lovely to meet up with some of you  the more ther merrier


----------



## Royston46 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Estella,

Yep sounds good for me I live in the Midlands so Birmingham is easy to get to.


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 3, 2011)

Birmingham is about the same distance as Oxford for me, so no reason why I can't pop along.
Only thing putting me off is that it's full of brummies .....


----------



## ypauly (Mar 3, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Birmingham is about the same distance as Oxford for me, so no reason why I can't pop along.
> Only thing putting me off is that it's full of brummies .....



OI,   i heard that


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 3, 2011)

oh come now guys, brummies are't that bad surely?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> oh come now guys, brummies are't that bad surely?



I've met some very nice ones in my time


----------



## ypauly (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've met some very nice ones in my time



I hope that includes me alan!


I would settle for a different complementry term such as intelligent, handsome or extremely funny instead though lol.


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 3, 2011)

does living in tamworth count as sort of brummie


----------



## ypauly (Mar 3, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> does living in tamworth count as sort of brummie



I would say Tammy, but as it was used as a Birmingham overspill in the sixties, it would depend on when and how you got there.


But I can understand you wanting to be a brummie


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I hope that includes me alan!
> 
> 
> I would settle for a different complementry term such as intelligent, handsome or extremely funny instead though lol.



Of course! And your lovely, long-suffering wife!


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 4, 2011)

ypauly said:


> OI,   i heard that





Estellaa said:


> oh come now guys, brummies are't that bad surely?





Northerner said:


> I've met some very nice ones in my time




Didn't say they aren't nice - bit defensive aren't we?
In my experience, they're a bit too nice; they all want to mother you, look after you and tell you their life stories.  Methinks you won't find many donkeys with a full set of legs - anywhere in the west mids (and, yes, that includes Tamworth!) 

Now, who else can I unsult today .......


----------



## ypauly (Mar 4, 2011)

If we had a backwards bicyle race i'm sure you would win


----------



## Marc (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh another Birmingham one would be nice. Being from Stourbridge I don't class myself as a Brummie more a person from the Black Country which is completely different. I have no problems with Brummies I work in Birmingham.

Marc


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2011)

Date now arranged, see http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=15777

for details  I'll close this thread to avoid confusion.


----------

